# Bermuda Under Attack! Critique my Strategy!



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

I've been lurking around this forum for a while and need some advice. I live in North Dallas. My 1700 SF Bermuda lawn is under attack by grassy weeds! Lots of green when it should be brown... I was ignorant and thought that three applications of milo would be enough to combat weeds...

Just got the 190515 Field King battery sprayer (also got the teejet AIXR11004 tip for both soil and broadleaf applications) and I'm ready for WAR. Check out the following pictures of my back yard. It's sad I know. 
https://imgur.com/a/F86CkMJ
https://imgur.com/a/zIHqnig
Here's my initial plan:

Step 1- Spray barricade for first time ever haha. I'll do it this month.

Step 2- Spray Monument 75 (already own) and Sedge Ender (already own) immediately on the grassy weeds.

Step 3- Spot spray Celsius on any broadleaf weeds.

Step 4- Spray barricade again in September.

I'd love your thoughts!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> Welcome to TLF!


Thank you!


----------



## jjepeto (Jan 27, 2019)

The lawn I recently inherited looks similar, but more dense with grassy weeds. I sprayed 1/2 strength glyphosate on it a week ago and there is now lots of yellowing grassy weeds. However, it may be too late to do that where you are, especially with the warm weather recently.

Milorganite won't do anything for the weeds except maybe feed them. As far as your plan, I'll let others with more experience and knowledge comment, but I will say if you are spraying barricade, make sure you read and understand the dosage requirements, especially the yearly maximum number.

Good luck!


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

jjepeto said:


> The lawn I recently inherited looks similar, but more dense with grassy weeds. I sprayed 1/2 strength glyphosate on it a week ago and there is now lots of yellowing grassy weeds. However, it may be too late to do that where you are, especially with the warm weather recently.
> 
> Milorganite won't do anything for the weeds except maybe feed them. As far as your plan, I'll let others with more experience and knowledge comment, but I will say if you are spraying barricade, make sure you read and understand the dosage requirements, especially the yearly maximum number.
> 
> Good luck!


Yeah, I don't want to risk it with the glyphosate. Do you think Monument with Sedge Ender will take care of my POA?


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

I'd spray Negate


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Art_Vandelay said:


> I'd spray Negate


Negate looks like good stuff! Do you think it's better than Monument75? Also, if I go with the Negate, is a surfactant necessary?


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> > I'd spray Negate
> ...


I would think it's better for your application on price alone. Yes you'd want to add a surfactant.

Disclaimer: negate is not labeled for residential lawns. But is labeled for golf courses, and industrial turf


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Art_Vandelay said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > Art_Vandelay said:
> ...


OK Negate it is! Is it safe for St. Augustine as well?


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Art_Vandelay said:
> 
> 
> > Dallaslawnnut said:
> ...


It is not labeled for use on st. Aug


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

For barricade, how much do I add to my 4 gallon sprayer?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> For barricade, how much do I add to my 4 gallon sprayer?


It depends on the size of the area you are spraying and how many apps you plan to make for the year.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > For barricade, how much do I add to my 4 gallon sprayer?
> ...


Two apps per year. Lawn is 7,000 square feet.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

One issue at a time.

1. Poa Management
Your poa is going to die when it gets hot; Up to you if you want to spray it out.

Monument, Revolver, and Katana are all very effective at poa control, but none of them are particular cheap.
Simazine is also a contender but there could be resistant populations of poa.

Negate is an option, primarily due to the rimsulfuron, but make sure you get the dosage right. The MSM (Manor) can cause long lasting damage if over applied. According to the website, it is now labeled for residential application. https://www.controlsolutionsinc.com/products/negate-37wg/

Certainty and Manor are more effective on younger poa plants so I would expect to spray multiple times if the plants are fully developed. IF you're going to spray, the goal is a complete and total kill to help prevent herbicide resistant populations.

2. Independent of whether you spray out the poa annua, it's time to put down a pre-em.

Options I see are:

Step 1- Broadcast spray prodiamine and Monument together
Step 2 -After everything is fully greened-up, broadcast spray Celsius at medium rate
Step 3 - Spray barricade again in Sep/Oct depending on how much you applied in step 1.

or

Step 1- Broadcast spray prodiamine, let the poa die.
Step 2 -After everything is fully greened-up, broadcast spray Celsius at medium rate
Step 3 - Spray barricade along with Monument in Oct for poa management going into the winter.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Two apps per year. Lawn is 7,000 square feet.


So if you are using Prodiamine 65 WDG, the max annual rate for bermuda is 0.83 oz/M (ounces weight per thousand square feet).

If you plan to make two apps per year, you would divide that by two for the spring app - 0.415 oz/M.

Multiply that by 7 (7,000 ft2) - which gives you 2.91 oz (weight) of product. You would dissolve that 2.91 oz in however much water it takes you to cover your entire lawn. Note it could take more than the 4 gallon sprayer will hold. You would just divide it up accordingly.

Make sense?

A scale like this is handy for weighing out small amounts of dry product.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> One issue at a time.
> 
> 1. Poa Management
> Your poa is going to die when it gets hot; Up to you if you want to spray it out.
> ...


I like your first option 1! Is there a cheaper alternative to Monument?


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Negate, According to the website, is now labeled for residential application. https://www.controlsolutionsinc.com/products/negate-37wg/


Good catch. Thanks

Negate is a good product, especially compared to the prices of the other contenders


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Ware said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > Two apps per year. Lawn is 7,000 square feet.
> ...


So helpful! I'm printing this off!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> I like your first option 1! Is there a cheaper alternative to Monument?


[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvEKRipsCpU[/media]

I forgot to clarify - Are you applying this to both the Bermuda and the St aug? That may impact your choices.

My remarks are all based on applying only to bermuda.

For comparable results, Revolver or Katana for sure. I would consider Negate as a very viable option considering both the rimsulfuron and MSM go after poa. Just remember, more is not better. Also, Negate isn't labeled for St Aug.

Simazine is very cheap but may not give you the results you want. However, it's good from a multiple Mode of Action angle. However, it comes in 2.5 gallons, it will take years to use it for 7000 sqft.

Certainty and MSM isn't as cheap, but also may not give you the results you want.

So, if going bermuda only, go with negate. If spraying on bermuda and st aug, negate is a no go.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > I like your first option 1! Is there a cheaper alternative to Monument?
> ...


It'll be on Bermuda for only. I already own monument though . My st Augustine Only has a few broadleaf weeds that I'll treat with Celsius.


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

Ware said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > Two apps per year. Lawn is 7,000 square feet.
> ...


Grabbing that scale now with it being on sale for 8.75!

DoMyOwn has Prodiamine a little cheaper right now, haven't checked pricing elsewhere


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > Dallaslawnnut said:
> ...


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Art_Vandelay said:


> Dallaslawnnut said:
> 
> 
> > Movingshrub said:
> ...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Wes said:


> Grabbing that scale now with it being on sale for 8.75!
> 
> DoMyOwn has Prodiamine a little cheaper right now, haven't checked pricing elsewhere


It is even a little cheaper at Solutions Pest & Lawn. :thumbsup:


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

My pre-em plan is prodiamine, monument, and simazine all in late October. I know your season is a bit different than mine, TX vs AL, but I have zero poa annua plants in my yard.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> My pre-em plan is prodiamine, monument, and simazine all in late October. I know your season is a bit different than mine, TX vs AL, but I have zero poa annua plants in my yard.


I'm curious, where do you get your Monument? I could only find it on Ebay.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> One issue at a time.
> 
> 1. Poa Management
> Your poa is going to die when it gets hot; Up to you if you want to spray it out.
> ...


When you say medium rate you are referring this this right? 
Middle rate is 0.085 oz. or 2.4 grams per gallon water (right from label)

Why middle and not high rate?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > My pre-em plan is prodiamine, monument, and simazine all in late October. I know your season is a bit different than mine, TX vs AL, but I have zero poa annua plants in my yard.
> ...


Pestrong.com is where I bought the 5ea x 5gram box.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

At the high rate, you can only apply once.
Medium rate you can apply twice.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> At the high rate, you can only apply once.
> Medium rate you can apply twice.


Thanks! Can I broadcast it on st Augustine?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Sure can.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I personally wouldn't worry about poa now. I would get a pre emergent down and once green up has occurred, hit it with Celsius, feed it, mow it, and water it right all summer and get back to pre emergents this fall/winter to prevent the poa next year.


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. One last one. Can I mix in my Talstar p with the barricade and kill two birds with one stone?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Dallaslawnnut said:


> Thanks for the replies. One last one. Can I mix in my Talstar p with the barricade and kill two birds with one stone?


You should be able to but I would do a test mix in a 1 gallon jug of water just to make sure they play nice together. Just add enough product to cover 1M of lawn of both products and mix it up and wait to see if there is any issues like clumping or separation. If everything checks out you can just add it to your mix but make sure to subtract it from the total amount that you need.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

thesouthernreelmower said:


> I personally wouldn't worry about poa now. I would get a pre emergent down and once green up has occurred, hit it with Celsius, feed it, mow it, and water it right all summer and get back to pre emergents this fall/winter to prevent the poa next year.


+1


----------



## ga_dawg (Mar 1, 2018)

What do you think about spot spraying negate on poa while bermuda is still dormant?


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

ga_dawg said:


> What do you think about spot spraying negate on poa while bermuda is still dormant?


It won't hurt anything. Lightly mist it when you spray. Don't soak it


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

ga_dawg said:


> What do you think about spot spraying negate on poa while bermuda is still dormant?


Why not do a broadcast app?


----------



## Dallaslawnnut (Feb 7, 2019)

Movingshrub said:


> ga_dawg said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think about spot spraying negate on poa while bermuda is still dormant?
> ...


I'm actually broadcasting prodiamine and Monument.


----------



## ga_dawg (Mar 1, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> ga_dawg said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think about spot spraying negate on poa while bermuda is still dormant?
> ...


My poa problem areas are bigger than I can handle with hand pulling, but not so wide spread that I need to blanket the whole lawn. Just figure it's better not to over apply chemicals if it's not going to be helpful.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Blanket apps go after stuff that's germinated that you can't see yet, versus playing whack a mole. Also, depending on the chemical, there could be a soil residual which helps prevent other stuff from germinating in the first place. Spot spraying a few things, sure. Spot spraying the yard like a leopard, just do a blanket app.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> ...Spot spraying a few things, sure. Spot spraying the yard like a leopard, just do a blanket app.


+1


----------

